# comparing rods ??



## aln (May 29, 2006)

Can anybody give me a decent comparison between the Century rod rated 5-10 oz that Ryan at Hatteras Jacks builds .. compared to the Ocean Master 12 ft. (8-12+) and a 12 ft. Tica 4-10 oz? I can load and throw the Tica decent with 6-8 and bait .. I can't even get the OM to load with 8 n bait and I was wondering how a high dollar rod compared.
thanks,
aln


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

don't have the Century you are talking about but can give a good opinion ... the Century will load super easy and cast a mile and be light as a feather ... the Tica's ok ... the OM's are beasts and very hard to load ... If you can afford it I'd say for sure by it and you will love it and want another ... nothing like a Great blank built your way by a Master Rodsmith


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

better comparsion 
1. OM 6-12 is a mack truck 
2. Tica is a Chevy Impala
3. Century is a Lamborghini


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

finally something I can understand ... wonder if HatJack has a floor model, demo, or something used he would let me try out or buy at a less than new price ??? Lambo's are painful on a Vega budget


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

probably can go outside and throw one if your serious about getting one ... least that's what I've heard ... I was in there two weeks ago and was drooling too


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

Tica, a Chevy impala??? maybe, I if you get more like an early 70's Mopar . it will get you there but it might rattle along the way ;-). 
by the way thanks for the information SC

ETF


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

gees .. showing my age ... people read this and say "WTH is a Vega"


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

can you say Pinto


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Tica, a Chevy impala??? maybe, I if you get more like an early 70's Mopa

More like a Yugo when you start comparing to Century which is more like a M5


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

Whats one of those Centurys set ya back? Ballpark?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Tica is a decent rod that's fine for alot of people, same as a chevy even though I am a Ford guy still stick with my comparsion


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

GlenS said:


> Whats one of those Centurys set ya back? Ballpark?


$500-$700 built, there about....


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

GlenS said:


> Whats one of those Centurys set ya back? Ballpark?


I saw on HJ's website the 13' rated 5-10 oz was $418 built but I don't know if his site is current. 500-700 is out of my league


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

You can for one of the SS series rods which are very nice rods by the way...I believe the Sling Shot rods are built by Century for HJ. I was talking bout the "Century" rods.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

yeah .. slingshot was the one I was looking at and wondering about in the rod comparison .. I might could see 400 or so but for no more fishing I'm able to do right now 700 is just to much.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I love the Century rods. They are exquisitely well built, and anybody would be proud to own one. But if I'm being honest, I have yet to have anyone ever show me what advantage they have over a lesser cost custom built fishing rod. (and even a couple factory rods)

I would liken it to racing. There comes a point when you have to spend tons of extra $ to get just a little bit of extra performance - the law of diminishing returns. These might be the kind of gains you want to pay for when you tournament, cast - I wouldn't know. Not the kind I want to pay for to stand on the beach.

That being said, I don't have any problem with anyone who owns them. There are some (you know who you are) who like to have Century rods, just because they can, and I'm OK with that, too.


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

I was actually thinking about the sling shot because I simply can't get my dang OM to load with 8 or so ounces .. and the Tica, although a good rod just seems a little flimsy .. and like most everybody I hardly ever get rid of any fishing gear so it might be something nice to pass on to my son.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Well there ya go. That's the easy answer...."Some have um just cause they can"......Rods are a lot like fixed spool vs multiplier reels. Some rods load better and or easier than others for some people. It's not a case of rather any one is better than another. It's what YOU can load and cast the best. Some make broad statements like that just to justify not buying things and that's cool. But to say A is not any different than B is just wrong unless you have the experience of all examples involved. I have Century ccc's, SPOD's, Rainshadow's, Tica's, St Croix and CCP rods. By far my favorites are my Rainshadow 1509's in the heaver class with the new CCP heavy heaver prototype a close second.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

I bet those new CCP's 8-12 $400 factory built are sweet .... Breakaway HDX factory built $250 are also a great rod for the money plus a few others


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

surfchunker said:


> I bet those new CCP's 8-12 $400 factory built are sweet .... Breakaway HDX factory built $250 are also a great rod for the money plus a few others


the CCP heavy is going to be a winner. light and easy to cast. i was very surprised by the one i have now.


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

Never know till ya throw someone elses. Different strokes for different folks I say.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

GlenS said:


> Never know till ya throw someone elses. Different strokes for different folks I say.


Yep you hit it on the head. Toss a few before you buy will in some cases save you a pile of money.


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

They dont make the rainshadow 1509 anymore do they? I always hear guys rave about them. Would love to try one. Always watch for sale stuff for one.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Don't thinks but they can still be had


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

Ive got a breakaway hdx. I like it Ive got a OM also. It loads fine for me. More weight the better for it. 525s on both. Been looking and thinking about a custom for last few years. Heading down next week. Might touch and feel a few again. Just havent pulled the trigger on a true custom yet.


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

mike whats the sweet spot on the 1509?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

TW's big store in NH has some fine customs at good prices. Last time I was in a couple weeks ago they had a couple 1509's and a couple 1569's if you want 13'


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

GlenS said:


> mike whats the sweet spot on the 1509?


it really likes 8-10oz. I have thrown 12 but that's tough on you after a while.


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

whats the dif between the 09 and 69?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

GlenS said:


> whats the dif between the 09 and 69?


6"......1509=12'6" 1569-13'


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

lol I will throw 12 but takes the fun out of everything thats for sure. I always stop at TnWs always enjoy talking to Newbolt. Jons always got a good story...lol


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

aln said:


> yeah .. slingshot was the one I was looking at and wondering about in the rod comparison .. I might could see 400 or so but for no more fishing I'm able to do right now 700 is just to much.


X2. No rods worth that much.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

yep, a lot to be said for just listening loud.


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

lol...wonder how the boys are doing this weekend down there.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

GlenS said:


> lol...wonder how the boys are doing this weekend down there.


my sources tell me they are catching a few.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

surfchunker said:


> better comparsion
> 1. OM 6-12 is a mack truck
> 2. Tica is a Chevy Impala
> 3. Century is a Lamborghini


...that goes by PRICE too........gots the JAM-built metal century and its the most expensive rod I own..BUT IT WILL DO THE JOB it was built for!!!!!


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> Some make broad statements like that just to justify not buying things and that's cool. But to say A is not any different than B is just wrong unless you have the experience of all examples involved. I have Century ccc's, SPOD's, Rainshadow's, Tica's, St Croix and CCP rods. By far my favorites are my Rainshadow 1509's in the heaver class with the new CCP heavy heaver prototype a close second.


No, Mike, it's not like that. I cast all sorts of rods before I decided on my last one, including Century. Like I said, those rods are unbelievably well made. But, like you, I found my preference to be the Rainshadows, albeit not in a heaver class rod. I don't think there was $150 worth of "more better" in the Century, over the Rainshadow blank that I eventually settled on. (that was $150 after being built) That being said, if I ever got a good deal on certain Century models, I'd snap them up in a heartbeat. (so there is no misunderstanding, here)

There are differences in rods, to be sure. You'll have to think long and hard to justify them, though. And if you do, I'm cool with that. I'm never gonna kick somebody's dick in the dirt because he likes a Century. I'd only ever have a problem if somebody ever tried to say that a Century is a must-have, or is infinitely better than everything else. I'm sure we'd both agree that statement doesn't hold water.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

There's Centurys and then there's centurys


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hooked Up said:


> There's Centurys and then there's centurys


Coming from the guy who has 2 of every damn one of them. LOL


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

Lets just say if its distance i need i know which rod to grab.......and thats purely based on puttin in the time........if distance makes you more confident then ide say youll catch more fish......but we all do a lil ego trippin from time to time


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hooked Up said:


> Lets just say if its distance i need i know which rod to grab.......and thats purely based on puttin in the time........if distance makes you more confident then ide say youll catch more fish......but we all do a lil ego trippin from time to time


Thank God for that arsenal of yours. I learned which rods I really liked by casting with you - and I've been looking at (and casting) different rods ever since, with no change of opinion... i definitely agree with anyone who says that you use what you like, and what works for you. (no matter what the reason)

No doubt about putting in the time. Problem is, this damn fishing keeps getting in he way of my casting practice. I'm up to about 5 times a week now.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Inserting shameless plug here;

The Cast Pro Series (referenced as CCP) 13' 8-12 is in stock and very available... 

End shameless plug... lol

Tommy


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

Tommy said:


> Inserting shameless plug here;
> 
> The Cast Pro Series (referenced as CCP) 13' 8-12 is in stock and very available...
> 
> ...


and cost how much ???


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

If you jump over to the distance forum you'll find my link at the top of the page, I'm the forum sponsor.

399.95

Tommy


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

Best way i know how to say it is if your serious about learning to cast you will love a 1502 the first year and if you dont put in the time youll be happy as hell with a 1505 but youll crave a 1509 by the end of year two.....and as you learn to cast youll want a better/stiffer rod .......then when u catch your first pig red youll bitch about not feeling the fight of the fish.. its trully a trade off and is why i own so many heavers....its a viscous cycle i tell ya


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

while we are pluggin ..i can say ive fished the new ccp 8-12 and it is a rod you can grow with .....while i havent landed a pig with it yet i do know it will send the bait to never never land and believe it will still let you enjoy the fight......hopin to find that out soon


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

and Ballistics


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Hooked Up said:


> Best way i know how to say it is if your serious about learning to cast you will love a 1502 the first year and if you dont put in the time youll be happy as hell with a 1505 but youll crave a 1509 by the end of year two.....and as you learn to cast youll want a better/stiffer rod .......then when u catch your first pig red youll bitch about not feeling the fight of the fish.. its trully a trade off and is why i own so many heavers....its a viscous cycle i tell ya


I'll second that as I bought a 1502 off one of the nicest guys around (Hooked Up) and it really added distance to my casts. I like how you can feel the rod load and I wasn't afraid to give it the gas near the end like I did with Tica or Tsunami Trophy's (not really a fair comparison but all that I had). I dare not fish with it as it is my grass caster with a Abu 6500 Mag Elite.


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

Tommy said:


> If you jump over to the distance forum you'll find my link at the top of the page, I'm the forum sponsor.
> 
> 399.95
> 
> Tommy


Tommy anyone have one on the shelf in OBX? Intrested Would like to throw one.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

GlenS said:


> Tommy anyone have one on the shelf in OBX? Intrested Would like to throw one.


Sorry, I'm not Tommy, but give Hatteras Jack's a call... I bought one of my CCP's from them.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

alot of the shops down there have them


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

Ok heading down next week for a couple of weeks. Gonna look around. Thanks guys


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Teach's, Frisco rod and gun, HJ's I know for sure have them


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

I have personally thrown all three of these rods. I started out with a Tica, which i believe is a good rod to start out with. They load very easily, they are light and work perfect with an Abu 6500/7000, etc. The downside to the Tica rods are the components. While I have caught a couple big drum on Tica's, the guides and the reel seat just arent made to put up with a lot of wear and tear or a lot of strain. The OM heavers are pretty good, but you lose some of the sensitivity that you get with the Tica. The OM extends your options to throw heavier baits or weights as well. Now for the Century. Like so many have said, once you throw one of these, you'll realize how much better they are as compared to the Tica or the OM. I got Ryan to build me a Century Kompressor Sport a couple years ago. As far as distance, this rod will absolutely LAUNCH 8 n bait, and i've thrown as much as 16-18 ounces and dont feel like I have to be the least bit careful while doing it (with 80# topshot). With the Tica, I found myself letting up on my cast because 6 n bait felt way too heavy, even though it was rated to 10 oz. The Century rods are extremely light and will handle almost any kind of fish you plan on fighting on it. I have brought in big drum, sharks, and even 400-500 pound rays with my 13' century and I havent seen one thing that I dont like about the rod. Go by Hatteras Jacks and see if he'll let you throw one. I promise you wont be disappointed!


----------



## aln (May 29, 2006)

mahimarauder said:


> I have personally thrown all three of these rods. I started out with a Tica, which i believe is a good rod to start out with. They load very easily, they are light and work perfect with an Abu 6500/7000, etc. The downside to the Tica rods are the components. While I have caught a couple big drum on Tica's, the guides and the reel seat just arent made to put up with a lot of wear and tear or a lot of strain. The OM heavers are pretty good, but you lose some of the sensitivity that you get with the Tica. The OM extends your options to throw heavier baits or weights as well. Now for the Century. Like so many have said, once you throw one of these, you'll realize how much better they are as compared to the Tica or the OM. I got Ryan to build me a Century Kompressor Sport a couple years ago. As far as distance, this rod will absolutely LAUNCH 8 n bait, and i've thrown as much as 16-18 ounces and dont feel like I have to be the least bit careful while doing it (with 80# topshot). With the Tica, I found myself letting up on my cast because 6 n bait felt way too heavy, even though it was rated to 10 oz. The Century rods are extremely light and will handle almost any kind of fish you plan on fighting on it. I have brought in big drum, sharks, and even 400-500 pound rays with my 13' century and I havent seen one thing that I dont like about the rod. Go by Hatteras Jacks and see if he'll let you throw one. I promise you wont be disappointed!


Excellent information .. was the Century rod one of the Sling Shot rods rated 5-10 oz that Ryan builds?
thanks,
aln


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

mahimarauder said:


> The downside to the Tica rods are the components. While I have caught a couple big drum on Tica's, the guides and the reel seat just arent made to put up with a lot of wear and tear or a lot of strain.


While I personally have not (yet) had a problem with the line guides, I am aware that many people have issues with these, as they are apparently a lower quality component. However, I'm not sure what the issue would be with the reel seat. These are the same Fuji reel seats (at least mine is) that come with the vast majority of factory and custom built rods that I've seen. I haven't ever seen anyone complain about them before. Perhaps you are suggesting that they are not properly matched to the weight rating?

I wouldn't put much stock in very many factory rods that give weight ratings. I don't believe that there are too many rod makers out there that consider a true "power cast" when they slap the label on. Case in point - if anyone here really believes that an 11' Tsunami Airwaves rod will survive 10 oz. (which it claims to be rated for) on a full power OTG cast, I'll be a monkey's uncle. That is one area where I WOULD trust a Century.

I believe that most rods in the shelf are capable of a half-hearted lob with the stated weight... I'd love to see a few rods put to the test, though.


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

I have a 13' Century Kompressor Super Sport rated 4-10 oz (although I know from experience it'll cast WAY more than 10). Ever since casting it, I've been trying to get rid of my 11' and 12' Tica rods. I will agree with you solid7 about the rating on the factory rods. While they may be able to handle the suggested weights with a lob cast, I really dont think I could lay into a cast like I do with my Century and not end up with a 3 piece (formerly 2 piece) rod. haha. And as far as the reel seat, for whatever reason, mine seems to twist a bit. The rod isnt that old but I have had to throw a little extra glue on it, so I guess I'm suggesting its the build as it pertains to the reel seat, and not so much the reel seat itself.


----------

